# What Blu-ray Optical Drive to get 2 or 4mb cache?



## puma99dk| (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah i have been looking at some blu-ray optical drives LG, LiteOn and Samsung but i also noticed that most blu-ray drives got 2mb cache and some got 4mb cache not many of them, but will there be a difference play and speed around in them?

been looking at these 4 (lowest price first):

Samsung SH-B123L around 77USD / 58euro







Specs:
Re-Writing speed 	24x (CD) / 6x (DVD-RW) / 8x (DVD+RW) / 12x (DVD-RAM)
Write speed 	48x (CD) / 16x (DVD±R) / 8x (DVD±R DL)
Reading speed 	48x (CD) / 16x (DVD) / 12x (BD)
Cache size  	2 MB


LiteOn iHES112 around 92USD / 70euro






Specs:
Re-Writing speed 	24x (CD) / 6x (DVD-RW) / 8x (DVD+RW) / 12x (DVD-RAM)
Write speed 	48x (CD) / 16x (DVD±R) / 8x (DVD±R DL)
Read speed 	48x (CD) / 16x (DVD) / 12x (BD)
Cache size  	2 MB


LG CH10LS20 Super Multi Blue around 99USD / 79euro






Specs:
Re-Writing speed 	24x (CD) / 6x (DVD-RW) / 8x (DVD+RW) / 12x (DVD-RAM)
Writing speed 	48x (CD) / 16x (DVD±R) / 8x (DVD±R DL)
Read speed 	48x (CD) / 16x (DVD) / 10x (BD)
Cache size  	4 MB


so does the 2mb extra cache on the LG do anything even it can only read in 10x speed where the Samsung and LiteOn both do 12x speed, i am asking bcs i dunno what if the cache actually will make a difference or if i just should grap the cheap Samsung and call it worth to play?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 28, 2011)

I have no idea about the cash but I recently bought the LiteOn iHBS112 at roughly the same price of that LiteOn iHES112 you listed there, and the iHBS can write BDs for the same price. 

Reading on I see that Cache is likely Buffer Cache and the drive I own lists 8MB of it.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 28, 2011)

More is better.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 28, 2011)

Honestly,  really think about if you need one of these.  I've had mine for over a year and have used it only once (not as much as I though).  

The world is moving to digital downloads.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 28, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Honestly,  really think about if you need one of these.  I've had mine for over a year and have used it only once (not as much as I though).
> 
> The world is moving to digital downloads.



i need one for blu-ray my anime on bd-discs.

my budget is around 89USD / 67euro, so and i found the LG CH10LS20 to around 92USD / 69euro.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 28, 2011)

Personalty i would go with one with 4MB or more as it can save the disk from failing when writing to them.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 28, 2011)

1) None of these drives write Blu-ray.  They only read Blu-rays.
2) Are they bare drives?  Because of Blu-ray copyright protection you need a software decoder.  If you're on a budget make sure you don't buy OEM, or you'll need to also purchase Blu-ray playing software.
3) Larger cache may save you from a crappy write, but only if you're burning fast.  Decrease the burn speed and you're likely never going to see a benefit from 4MB of cache.  You're also likely to never burn a coaster.


If you're watching anime make sure you have ripping software.  Even expensive Blu-ray players have had issues seeking (in my experience), but a fast hard drive makes sure you never have a problem.

Seriously though, anime in Blu-ray.  The stuff is a bit prettier, but given that most of it cannot take advantage from additional definition, the price is generally not worth it.  There are exceptions to this (I do like anime, so we're clear), but for someone on a budget the extra costs may not be worth it...


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 28, 2011)

so hasselhoffer if i just need a bd-reader than the Samsung should be fine and yes i already got PowerDVD11 Build 2218.53 should be fine, if PowerDVD fails on me, my dad got a version of Arcsoft TotalMedia Theatre 5.0.1 i can use, not a problem with software ^^

i could buy a stand-alone bd-player for my tv, but i more want one for my pc instead ^^


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 29, 2011)

I got that samsung cause it just looked nice, did it all, and was cheap. Never used it for BD, probably never will haha.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Cache isn't really going to make a difference with just reading, only writing.  And since these only write CDs and DVDs, 2MB is plenty.  And really with buffer underrun protection cache doesn't even really matter all that much for writing anymore either...


----------

